# How do i clean cork bark?



## Scaredy cat

i went to Northampton reptile centre yesterday, fantastic shop and people, and brought 3 pieces of bark (for my fattie and BRB), can someone please advise the best way to clean these before i put them in the vivs, i don't have a bath so i can't soak them, the best i could do is a bucket, i don't like the thought of bleach, i do however clean the vivs with milton fluid (watered down), could i use this to soak the bark in?
thank you


----------



## corny girl

Milton fluid is basically a very mild bleach. You can soak them overnight in a bleach solution (not milton) & then rinse well with water several times & leave them to dry :2thumb:. Bleach is brilliant as it will kill anything that may be lurking in the bark, milton may not be strong enough to kill these bugs so you will be putting your animals at risk if you use this.


----------



## PowerPie5000

Just stick it in the freezer overnight... that should kill anything living in it without damaging the bark :thumb:


----------



## Scaredy cat

thank you will have to get the bucket out then


----------



## x_firefly_x

PowerPie5000 said:


> Just stick it in the freezer overnight... that should kill anything living in it without damaging the bark :thumb:


Freezing won't actually kill most bacteria or certain parasites/bugs that may be on the bark, they will simply lie dormant until it gets warmer then start multiplying again. Best bet to kill everything is to use either bleach or whack it in the oven for a few hours as there are few organisms that can withstand very high temps for prolonged periods.


----------



## loxocemus

i do it the simple way, i used to do the oven baking yada but its such a pain, i get put some hot water in the sink a little splish of bleach or milton if u prefer, a little squirt of washing up liquid and go at it with a long handled pot scrubber type thing, i give all the sides, and the end a good seeing to, let it sit for 10 mins in all its foamy loveliness, then rinse in clean water a few times, done deal, i pat it dry with some kitchen towel but i make no effort to bone dry it, it rains out in the world sometimes you know 

its simple, ul have the bits u need under ur sink, it works well, ul have spiffy bark and u can get the tea going in the oven at the same time 

hope this helps

rgds
ed



Scaredy cat said:


> i went to Northampton reptile centre yesterday, fantastic shop and people, and brought 3 pieces of bark (for my fattie and BRB), can someone please advise the best way to clean these before i put them in the vivs, i don't have a bath so i can't soak them, the best i could do is a bucket, i don't like the thought of bleach, i do however clean the vivs with milton fluid (watered down), could i use this to soak the bark in?
> thank you


----------



## PowerPie5000

x_firefly_x said:


> Freezing won't actually kill most bacteria or certain parasites/bugs that may be on the bark, they will simply lie dormant until it gets warmer then start multiplying again. Best bet to kill everything is to use either bleach or whack it in the oven for a few hours as there are few organisms that can withstand very high temps for prolonged periods.


How about sticking it in the dishwasher and set it to boil wash (without using tablets or cleaning fluid) and then stick it in the freezer or vice-versa? I've just never liked the idea of using chemicals such as bleach for cleaning something thats going to be used in a Vivarium :hmm:


----------



## rum&coke

pop it in the oven that will kill anything that maybe on it, it smells pretty good when cooking also lol


----------



## SnakeBreeder

I scrub them in the sink with washing up liquid, then pat dry them, then pop them in the microwave.
Obviously you have to watch the microwave to ensure the house does not burn down.

I see no reason not to pop them in the freezer for a few days for good measure.
I've heard that those little steam cleaners are good too for cleaning bark.


----------

